# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R16-trebamo mušku pomoć!

## ivakika

za rasprodaju, koja ce se odrzati u subotu, 14.06. od 9-13 sati  na Zagrebackom Velesajmu, u paviljonu 7a, trebamo mušku pomoć

naime u subotu, nakon zavrsetka rasprodaje, treba sve spakirati u kombi i to je nekih 2 sata posla. dakle pomoc bi nam trebala najvise od 15-17 sati.

nije to neki teski fizicki posao, ali kad radite od 7 ujutro, onda je jako tesko u 15 sati naci snage za prenasanje i najlaksih stvari

osim toga, imamo veliki problem sa slaganjem stendera na kojima visi roba. Oni se moraju sloziti u cetvrtak ujutro, iza 9 sati-i to je sigurno nekih 2 sata posla. To moze i jedna osoba napraviti, netko tko je spretan sa serafcigerom :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

ak' bum živ i zdrav (i ja i family) u subotu sam tam, a u četvrtak ti mogu doći jedino ako lijepo zamoliš moje šefove da me puste   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

ne bi se ja tvojim sefovima zamerala  :Razz:

----------


## ivakika

podizem ovaj post, jer smo stvarno u frci  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Imga

Pretpostavljam da više nije moguće dobiti civilnog ročnika za slaganje štendera?
Već se vidim kak šarafim u četvrtak ujutro.  :shock:   :Laughing:  
HELP!

----------


## ivakika

jos se nadam da cemo imati slagace stendera u cetvrtak ujutro, ali ne znam sta cemo u subotu popodne  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tanja_b

Bit će i u subotu popodne   :Wink:

----------


## anna-y

evo pokušavam ti dogovoriti dva dečkića da pripomognu u subotu popodne.
jedan je gotovo siguran, a drugi još mora potvrditi. rekla si u 15 h?

----------


## ivakika

da u 15 sati :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  

tanja  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## klamarica

nisam muško, ali znam dobro raditi serafcigerom, pa ako još nekoga trebate za štendere ujutro, javljam se kao dobrovoljac...  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

mislis u cetvrtak ujutro?-nije to tako komplicirano, decki ih uvijek rastave tako da je jasno koji dio ide gdje

i ne treba ti serafciger, nego imbus-koji upravo trazim  :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

sad vidim da si se upisala za cetvrtak-dakle, stenderi su tvoji :D

----------


## klamarica

Super, vidimo se ujutro!

----------


## Juroslav

> i ne treba ti serafciger, nego imbus-koji upravo trazim


pitaj Fridu, ja sam oba vratil njoj kad sam rastavil štenedere na R-15

----------


## ivakika

ona rekla meni da pitam daddya dali zna gdje su, a daddy mi jos nije odgovorio :?

----------


## Frida

Imbusi su daddyevi

----------


## Imga

mogu ja sutra donijeti imbuse, a daddy nek se snađe za subotu   :Grin:  
to je onaj klasični set?

----------


## ivakika

ajde, spasit ces nas, jer mi se daddy ne javlja ni na mail ni na mob.

----------


## baby_eve

MM je stolar, ali mi smo cijeli dan na krstitkama  :Sad:

----------


## bucka

> ajde, spasit ces nas, jer mi se daddy ne javlja ni na mail ni na mob.


tek sad vidim ovo!!
dedi je na sluzb. putu do sutra navecer i nema bas pristup mailu!
kolko ja znam, on se zapisao za sub popodne!!

----------


## ivakika

bucka, tenks-Imga ce donjeti inbuse, a znam da se daddy upisao za subotu popodne-racunamo na njega  :Smile:  

baby_eve-pomoc nam treba danas, cetvrtak ujutro-za subotu popodne smo pokriveni

----------


## tanja_b

Naša muška pomoć u subotu popodne je pod upitnikom   :Sad:  

Nadam se nekako da će ipak biti sve ok... ako ništa drugo, bar ja dolazim na razvrstavanje robe.

----------


## ivakika

ma daj tanja, bez i jednog od vas dvoje nece biti isto  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anna-y

u subotu popodne dolaze ti moja dva dečkića, a kako ću ja ionako morati doći oko 4, možeš računati i na moju malenkost.
Inače sam majstor u rukovanju kojekavim alatom 8)

----------


## ivakika

super

----------


## tanja_b

Od MM-a definitivno ništa u subotu, na žalost, bolestan je  :Sad:

----------


## Frida

Ja moram pohvaliti moje drage cure, Klamaricu i Eki3 koje su složile štendere za nekih dva sata! 

Cure, zakon ste  :Love:

----------


## ivakika

Tanja, njeguj ga za slijedecu rasprodaju   :Laughing:  

Eki, Klamarica  :Kiss:

----------

